

Cowboys would make good founders - uykhokhar
http://lpruitt.com/post/74989324157/cowboys-would-make-good-founders

======
zwieback
That would be nice but I think cowboys talk way less than entrepreneurs and
try to direct attention away from themselves so I would say, no, cowboys would
make terrible founders.

